# low threshold vs high



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone here know the diff between low and high threshold?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Threshold for what?

"Threshold" is just how much stimulus it takes to create a response. 

So a dog with a high pain threshold, like a Rottweiler or Pitt bull, can take someone accidentally stepping on their foot or a kid tugging on their ear without a whimper, while a dog with a low pain threshold cries when you give it its vaccinations

A dog with a high fear threshold is hard to scare, while a dog with a low threshold is fearful of all kinds of things. 

A dog with a high aggression threshold takes a lot of threat before he becomes aggressive, while one with a lower threshold become aggressive if you look at him the wrong way.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Read this.
Elements of Temperament


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

ok thanks but why do some people perfer dogs with low threshold in ring sports they never said for what i just read that some guy claimed a dog with low threshold for ring was what he needed kinda confused me


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

exotica said:


> ok thanks but why do some people perfer dogs with low threshold in ring sports they never said for what i just read that some guy claimed a dog with low threshold for ring was what he needed kinda confused me


Probably referring to a low threshold for aggression?


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Probably referring to a low threshold for aggression?


Yeah, he probably wants the dog to go after the decoy with far less stimulation than an average dog would need.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It can also just be low thresholds for a prey response. In general, a dog with low thresholds is easy to get to react. A high threshold dog is going to take more stimulus before he response. 

So, a dog with low thresholds would be a dog who is very easy to switch into motion, into response--prey/aggression, etc.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> It can also just be low thresholds for a prey response. In general, a dog with low thresholds is easy to get to react. A high threshold dog is going to take more stimulus before he response.
> 
> *So, a dog with low thresholds would be a dog who is very easy to switch into motion, into response--prey/aggression, etc.*


This is my take on it as well and when I say I want a dog with high thresholds, means I want my dog to NOT react with little stimulous.


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

You may be talking about Francis Metcalf as he mentioned this on Facebook recently. Who ever it is that mentioned it I would encourage you to ask him.

As far as ring is concerned it has nothing to do with aggression. A dog that has a very low threshold for prey drive may be a pain to live with if not properly controlled but is easy to train.


----------

